# Considering Starting a Blog- Feedback at this time - needed



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi LJ's

There seems to be quite a bit of information and sometimes misinformation in posts throughout the forums regarding starting a business, operating a business (how to, what ifs, and should I). There also seems to be quite a buzz on websites and search engines.

I am considering starting a 12 Entry Blog on How to Plan, Develop, Build, and Grow Your Business - Emphasis will be placed on what you may need, what you must have, and what you may encounter.

Though it will be generic in nature and not be directed to solely woodworking; I am certain it could benefit those groups or individuals that have a business, want a business, or simply do not know where/how to begin. It will be kept simple without corporate style bells and whistles.

Again you should and could apply this proposed Blog to any product or service business.

Before I consider this, I would like to poll the group and- Determine if this would be useful to the community?

FYI - I lecture 6 times per year at the SBA (US Small Business Administration) to groups of people on this exact subject. I also speak at local colleges and Local Chamber of Commerce Groups. The Firm (I own) works with companies from mom and pops, to very large corporations.I(consider that my project post for competency)

My only interest is to lend my skill set to the forums that I benefit on learning woodworking -

Since I will put some time into this blog/subject and make it both enjoyable and informative, unless there is a market, I will save both our time.

If you feel it would be of interest simply leave a post here- if not Good Luck in what you do.

PS: There will be NO link to my corporate sites, or my personal email address at anytime before or after this Blog - I have NO commercial interest in this task.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Somehow I can't see any objection to more information. You write, I'll read.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

this sounds great…i come here for all types of information…unfortunately my skill set (high school histroy teacher) doesnt help too many--lol…but I am sure yours will!!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think that's a real great idea, very giving of yourself, and filling a real need here. I think a lot of guys want to go into business for themselves but don't have any idea of the pitfalls awaiting them. You'd be doing them a great service, plus the other guys that do know what they're doing but don't have all the answers, that you might be able to fill in some blanks for. mike


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sounds likesome info for all to read, even if we are not planning to start a business.


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

success is the gradual realization of a worthy goal. 12 parts of information on starting and running a business.
great idea.


----------



## coloradoclimber (Apr 7, 2007)

AMG-Bill,

I've usually fond your posts to be interesting, even when they're about something I know or care little about. You usually have an interesting point presented in a rational and engaging way. Not having seen what you're about to present I'll throw my voice in with the choir. Get the ball rolling and we'll see what develops.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bill,

This is a good idea. Odie, http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/odie/blog/series/470, posted a similar series that I found helpful, even though I will never entertain any ideas of taking my work to a pro level. This site is about disseminating information on woodworking and this would be a welcome series, in my humble opinion of course.

I will look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Good idea, Bill. I've been in business for about 12 years now, but there is always something new to learn, especially with web technology and marketing. The day I stop learning is the day I stop living.


----------



## Paul_D (Feb 20, 2008)

Bill, I for one would appreciate this type of blog. It will definitely be helpful to some folks on LJ.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Blog on. Knowledge is a powerful tool itself. I have recently discovered some of your posts and like ColoradoClimber find good value in what I've read so far. I look forward your series.


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm here…. not really wanting to start a business, but I do have an interest in the web page stuff.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Bill

I would love to see something like this. What a wonderful and kind gesture you are offering to the LJ community. By all means, please do it.

God Bless
tom


----------



## ChasHutch (Mar 24, 2008)

I have read some of your posts and would look forward to reading your thoughts and borrowing from your experience.

Thanks


----------



## RonPage (Apr 9, 2008)

Bill,

That would be great! Get to work, Buddy!


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

HI Bill
I believe we would all benefit from your marketing experience - blog on


----------



## BigCM (Mar 13, 2008)

That is a GREAT idea Bill!


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Leaves me speechless


----------



## johnjoiner (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Bill.

I'm interested.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Bill. This is Mrs. ND2ELK - I sneak a peek at the forums, blogs and emails fairly regularly! I would look forward to reading it. My goal right now is to retire from my present job of 29 years a soon as financially feasible and work from home. I would be grateful to you for taking the time to put this together and I'm sure others would be also. Thanks!


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

i'm interested, i'm trying to grow my business and website. to make it more visible to searches. anything to help would be appreciated.


----------



## AdMarkGuy (Jan 1, 2008)

Sounds like we should make this happen . Thank you everyone for your support, hopefully I will be able to honor that support with some great advice, humor and news to grow by. A special thanks to Tom's wife, I never refuse a lovely lady 

This Blog will be for anyone, business owner or not

Now a Small Preview of Part 1

. . . .You may have an idea for a business, you may be in business, your spouse, relative or friend may be having those "entrepreneurial thoughts". One comment, if it is your spouse, run for cover, I cannot help you! Otherwise you came to the right place, at the right time, and the right channel, tune in, and leave your comments. Engage each other with your posts, keep this shop will dusted and maintained, do not leave a mess when you go. . . 
*
Soon to come Part 1 The Dirty Lies . . .Check the Blogs- - -*


----------



## WoodworkersResource (Jul 11, 2007)

I for one would love to see this blog happen. Thanks in advance for your work on this subject and for giving back to this community.


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

I have just started to try to learn more about this. Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

You can never have to much knowledge!
The day you know it all is the day they bury you.

So when do we start?


----------

